# Chamam-lhe / Chamam-na



## César Lasso

Olá amigos.

Em algumas regiões do mundo hispânico há verdadeira confusão no uso de _le_ (para objecto indirecto) e _lo_ (para objecto directo).

Acho que em português não há tanta confusão, mas há detalhes que me desorientam.

A MINHA PERGUNTA PRINCIPAL:

Escrevi o seguinte texto:

Na Praça do Oriente de Madrid, junto ao Palácio Real, há uma estátua de Felipe IV (terceiro de Portugal) sobre um cavalo empinado. Os amantes da história e da arte *chamam-na de* "estátua dos três sábios" porque...

Um português corrigiu-me:

...*chamam-lhe* a estátua...

Choca-me um pouco esta correcção. Desejava conferir a vossa opinião.

SEGUNDA QUESTÃO:

Isto sugere um autêntico thread sobre a confusão entre pronomes de objecto directo e indirecto. Chamaram-me a atenção certos usos do -lhe na literatura do moçambicano Mia Couto.

Obrigado, amigos!


----------



## Istriano

Os amantes da história e da arte *chamam-na de* "estátua dos três sábios" porque... [está correto em português brasileiro].


----------



## Carfer

César Lasso said:


> Escrevi o seguinte texto:
> 
> Na Praça do Oriente de Madrid, junto ao Palácio Real, há uma estátua de Felipe IV (terceiro de Portugal) sobre um cavalo empinado. Os amantes da história e da arte *chamam-na de* "estátua dos três sábios" porque...
> 
> Um português corregiu-me:
> 
> ...*chamam-lhe* a estátua...
> 
> Choca-me um pouco esta correcção. Desejava conferir a vossa opinião.



Pois fez mal, porque não havia nada a corrigir. A frase está correcta, _'chamar de' _também, ambas as formas são admissíveis e, no caso, prefiro a tua.


----------



## César Lasso

Muito obrigado, Istriano e Carfer.

O amigo (_pen-friend_) que me corrigiu é um engenheiro e matemático português com uma respeitável cultura humanística. Gosta de pesquisar na história, é apreciador do brasileiro Jorge Amado, e adora o português Miguel Torga. Meu amigo é do Norte: vive no Porto e a sua terrinha é ainda mais para norte. Terá alguma coisa a ver com a sua escolha?

Para já, vou (re)corrigir o fragmento, conforme às vossas indicações.

SEGUNDA QUESTÃO (por amor ao debate):

Existe confusão em português no uso destes pronomes? Em espanhol, a substituição do -le (-lhe, em português) por -lo (-o) chama-se _loísmo_ e o caso inverso, _leísmo._ Eu criei-me no Norte (Pamplona) e, aos dez anos, mudamo-nos para Madrid, onde é tradicional o _leísmo_. Acabada uma aula de Língua espanhola na escola, o professor despediu-se e acrescentou em tom sério:

--El libro me *le* traéis mañana (*tragam-me-lhe).

Quase que saltei da minha cadeira. Era... o professor de Espanhol!!!


----------



## César Lasso

Mais lenha para a fogueira:

O meu amigo insiste que a sua correcção é correcta (valha a redundância); que ele sabe que no Brasil é normal o que eu primeiramente escrevi (não reparou que o Carfer, português, confirmou)...

E encontrou-me a seguinte citação do _Caim _de José Saramago:

_De quem é a cidade, como se chama, perguntou Caim, Como se chama quem, a cidade ou o senhor dela, Ambos, A cidade, por assim dizer, ainda não tem nome, uns *chamam-lhe *de uma forma, outros de outra, de toda a maneira estes sítios são conhecidos por terra de Nod

_E ainda acrescentou (atentos ao segundo trinta-e-tal):


----------



## Carfer

César Lasso said:


> Mais lenha para a fogueira:
> 
> O meu amigo insiste que a sua correcção é correcta (valha a redundância); que ele sabe que no Brasil é normal o que eu primeiramente escrevi (não reparou que o Carfer, português, confirmou)...
> 
> E encontrou-me a seguinte citação do _Caim _de José Saramago:
> 
> _De quem é a cidade, como se chama, perguntou Caim, Como se chama quem, a cidade ou o senhor dela, Ambos, A cidade, por assim dizer, ainda não tem nome, uns *chamam-lhe *de uma forma, outros de outra, de toda a maneira estes sítios são conhecidos por terra de Nod
> 
> _E ainda acrescentou (atentos ao segundo trinta-e-tal):



No Ciberdúvidas há alguns pareceres no sentido de que a construção _'chamaram-na_' é incorrecta no português de Portugal. Não vejo porquê. Para mim foi sempre uma construção corrente e, muito embora eu tenha lido o Amado e muitos outros autores brasileiros, não foi de certeza por influência deles que a absorvi. As minhas influências do português do Brasil são muito escassas, para não dizer inexistentes. Para mim, ambas as construções estão correctas e, apesar de não ter tempo agora para procurar esteios, estou convencido de que muitas outras pessoas pensam o mesmo. Agora, não sou nenhuma autoridade. Se insistirem, sobretudo com argumentos, que vejo pouco, rendo-me.


----------



## Vanda

O Aurélio dá este uso de chamar :
V. transobjetivo-  
17.	 Dar nome; designar; qualificar: Chamei-o inteligente; Chamam-lhe sábio;  "e voz em grita chamaram-lhe de herege luterano"  (Fr. Luís de Sousa, Vida de D. Fr. Bertolameu dos Mártires, II, p. 35); "Como Sofia não confessasse nada, Rubião chamou-lhe de bonita, e ofereceu-lhe o solitário que tinha no dedo"  (Machado de Assis, Quincas Borba, p. 287).


----------



## César Lasso

Muito interessante. Parece que a Vanda, sem refutar o Carfer nem o Istriano, forneceu com a autoridade do Aurélio alguns exemplos que apoiam a posição do meu amigo.

Imagino que o "transobjetivo" do Aurélio é o que eu chamo de "transitivo". Para mim, como espanhol, o verbo é transitivo porque "chamar" admite a inversão passiva, "ser chamado". Por tanto, para mim o verbo pediria -o/-a em vez de -lhe.

E, no entanto, o Aurélio fornece dois exemplos opostos: Chamei-o inteligente; Chamam-lhe sábio .


----------



## Vanda

César, o transobjetivo não é simplesmente um transitivo. 
Os verbos seguintes, quando empregados em sentido especial, são transobjetivos: transitivos diretos (raramente indiretos) + predicativo. Vêm acompanhados de predicativo do objeto, formando o predicado verbo-nominal. 

E na lista destes verbos está:chamar. (veja a lista)


----------



## Outsider

O verbo _chamar_ tanto se usa como transitivo ("chamam-na") quanto como intransitivo ("chamam-lhe"), com igual significado. Penso que em Portugal a segunda opção é a mais frequente, ao ponto de algumas pessoas presumirem que a primeira é errada; mas estão enganadas. Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha, por exemplo, admitem ambas as possibilidades na sua _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, se não me falha a memória.

Pode-se argumentar, como faz o _Aurélio_, que verbos como este, que nomeiam algo, não são propriamente transitivos nem intransitivos, mas pertencem a uma classe especial. Ainda assim, atrevo-me a dizer que, se quiséssemos reter apenas uma das duas possibilidades, "chamam-na" seria a mais consistente com a forma como se usam outros verbos, visto que _chamar_ nunca admite complemento indireto.

Por curiosidade, o _DRAE_ considera transitivo o verbo _llamar_. Mas a situação em espanhol é complicada pelo_ leísmo_ de cortesia, que faz com que tanto _lo llaman_ como _le llaman_ sejam aceitáveis embora o objeto em ambos os casos se classifique como direto.


----------



## anaczz

Desculpe-me Out, transitivo direto (chamam-na) e transitivo indireto (chamam-lhe).


----------



## Outsider

A nomenclatura varia. Alguns autores consideram que só os verbos transitivos diretos são transitivos, e que aqueles (a) que chamamos transitivos indiretos são uma classe de verbos intransitivos. É esta a visão predominante em espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Ah!!!! Porque gamaticalmente temos a classificação de transitivos diretos, indiretos, intransitivos e transobjetivos. Valeu, Out!


----------



## boheste

E não podem ser corretas as duas? A diferença e que unha personifica a estatua  e a outra não. 

Eu prefiro a de Chaman-na


----------



## Vanda

As duas estão corretas.


----------



## anaczz

Outsider said:


> A nomenclatura varia. Alguns autores consideram que só os verbos transitivos diretos são transitivos, e que aqueles (a) que chamamos transitivos indiretos são uma classe de verbos intransitivos. É esta a visão predominante em espanhol.


Verdade? Não fazia ideia!


----------



## César Lasso

Outsider said:


> A nomenclatura varia.



Ui, e tanto que variam as nomenclaturas e as posições dos linguistas. Para mim, isso de transobjectivo era novo. Estudei em Espanha, nos '80, e a linguística que estudei era mais virada aos estudos árabes.

O meu amigo está muito atento à questão. Fez pesquisas, uma sondagem entre quatro pessoas, e arranjou citações bíblicas do Deuteronómio, traduzidas por "chamam-lhe". Enganei-me na sua apresentação. Não é engenheiro mas matemático especializado na Matemática aplicada às ciências dos computadores. Não é a primeira vez que conheço pessoas daquelas áreas com um particular interesse pela linguística, por aquilo das linguagens de programação.

Tenho alguns apertos de tempo para responder estes dias, mas estarei atento ao thread. Se encontrar casos curiosos no Mia Couto, comunicá-los-ei.

Este post poderá ser apagado para não quebrar o fio de ideias, mas queria aproveitar para agradecer o vosso interesse.


----------



## César Lasso

Ficou-me a flutuar na cabeça... E bingo, lembrei-me. Transobjectivo é o que nós espanhóis chamávamos de _predicativo_. Acabo de consultá-lo no DRAE e, com efeito, há _predicativos directos e indirectos_.


----------

